# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Persistance JPA, test unitaire

## Dragna_x

Bonjour  tous,

je me suis lanc dans la persistance Java avec JPA, j'ai donc cr une petite base de donne et cr les entity correspondantes :



```

```

J'ai ensuite cr un DAO gnrique et un DAO spcifique  cette entit :

DAO gnrique :



```

```

DAO spcifique :



```

```

Mon fichier persistance.xml



```

```

et enfin ma classe de test junit :



```

```

C'est cette classe de test qui me pose problme, quand je l'excute, rien ne se passe, elle m'affiche "Cration de Entity Manager." et c'est tout!!

Je pense qu'il me manque hibernate mais je ne sais pas l'utiliser dans mon context, quelqu'un pourrait m'aider??

Merci

----------


## salber

Remarques :
1-tu nas initi aucune transaction et vu que tu es en mode transaction-type="RESOURCE_LOCAL"> (le seul mode possible dailleurs), aucun enregistrement ne sera fait en base. 
Exemple de transaction


```

```

 Les mthodes em.persit et em.merge doivent tre encadres par de transaction.begin et transaction.commit 
2-Dans ta mthode update. Evite de jouer sur les rfrences (classFind = newEntity;  ::nono:: ) et utilise une   em.merge

----------


## Dragna_x

Merci de m'avoir rpondu, depuis le 25 j'ai quand mme beaucoup avanc et beaucoup lu de tuto!

Mon DAO fonctionne parfaitement maintenant, il me manquait des dpendances au niveau de maven mais galement (comme tu le fait remarquer) les ouvertures et fermetures de transaction.

Mon update a galement beaucoup chang et j'utilise em.merge().

Encore merci de ta rponse.

----------


## Dragna_x

J'ai maintenant un autre petit soucis.

J'ai cr les classes me permettant de tester les DAO et je voudrais les lancer  la suite et initialiser ma BDD avec DBunit. J'ai fait une solution qui fonctionne mais je pense que ce n'est pas la bonne mthode  faire....

Voici le code :



```

```

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider  faire un jolie testSuite?? Merci

----------

